# MANILA | The Imperium | 240m | 63 fl | T/O



## anakngpasig

Location: Capitol Commons, Shaw Boulevard, Pasig, Metro Manila
Project Info: 63 fl Residential with Retail Ground Floor



















> GRAND TOWER LIVING BUILDING FEATURES: Access and Parking: Basement and Podium parking, Key card access on resident’s floor and amenity level, Proximity card access. Security: 24 hour security and maintenance, CCTV in common areas. Services: 3 passenger elevator and 1 service elevator, Mail room and concierge services, Automatic fire alarm and sprinkler system, 100% back up power on all common areas, 50% emergency supply for all residential units and Garbage disposal amenities on all floors
> 
> GRAND TOWER LIVING WITH EASE AND OPULENCE: General Specifications: 4 units to a floor inclusive of 1-2 parking slots, Double glazed, 1.5m to 1.8m trapezoidal canted window providing an enhanced vantage point of the Capitol Commons lush grounds, 3.1 meters floor to floor height, 600 x 600 natural stone floor in all areas except the bedrooms (Maid’s room will have a 300 x 300 natural stone floor), Engineered wood flooring for Master Bedroom, and Secondary Bedrooms, Fire rated solid core wood doors with closer, peephole and high security lock set, Separate service entrance for 2 and 3 Bedroom Suites.
> 
> GRAND TOWER LIVING
> 
> LEVEL 1 (GROUND): Retail level on the ground floor and Private resident access from the park. Private lobby for the residents and Key card access only – accessible only to the residents of Imperium.
> 
> LEVEL 2: Grand Lobby, Impressive *double height lobby*, Sitting area where residents can entertain their guests and Outdoor garden deck to enjoy the refreshing landscape of Capitol Commons that can be can be accessed through the main drop off area of the tower. Podium Level Parking. Exclusive Garden Homes (4 or 5 units of exclusive garden town houses with an expansive garden area and private access.
> 
> LEVEL 3: Second floor of the Garden Homes and Podium Level Parking
> 
> LEVEL 5: Exclusive amenity area for Imperium residents and Features an infinity edge pool overlooking the Capitol Commons Park
> 
> STRUCTURAL TEAM: Magnusson Klemencic Associates, MKA, an international award-winning structural and civil engineering firm was retained by Ortigas & Company to provide state of the art structural design (Performance Based Structural Design) for its residential projects
> 
> DESIGN PROCESS: Studies & Tests: Wind Tunnel Test: Used to measure the velocity around and forces of pressure upon structures. Geophysical and Seismic Studies: determine the geological hazard throughout the area and evaluates the risk and apply safety measures. Shear Wave Test: needed for the design of the foundation and structural components
> 
> STRUCTURAL DESIGN: The Imperium will utilize an Outrigger system supported by Buckling Restrained Braces for better structural performance. Outrigger system functions by tying two structural system: a core and perimeter system – to improve building stiffness and strength. Buckling restrained braces is incorporated into the design to absorb significant energy generated during cyclic loading such as an earthquake. It will have a square core with pinwheel braces to provide optimal structural performance while meeting architectural requirements.


Update


Shazzam said:


> *As of 12 February 2014*


----------



## anakngpasig

Crude shot of the ground level:



ajosh821 said:


> itsmerainer


----------



## tim1807

Nice projects, looks like luxury apartments.


----------



## anakngpasig

the trapezoidal canted windows:


----------



## anakngpasig

larger rendering:


----------



## anakngpasig

street-level photos of the area:



Jrommel said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> Photos taken by me


----------



## anakngpasig




----------



## tita01

@night


Jose Mari said:


> _jovijovijovi_


----------



## Eric Offereins

nice twin tower project.


----------



## anakngpasig

update


----------



## anakngpasig

The scale model:


ajosh821 said:


> *The Imperium Scale Model*
> 
> diana_capitolcommons


----------



## anakngpasig

update. The crane's up! :banana:


----------



## anakngpasig

update


----------



## Guest

Hermoso proyecto, felicitaciones...Saludos desde Colombia.


----------



## anakngpasig

22 Aug 2014


----------



## anakngpasig

13 Oct 2014


----------



## anakngpasig

17 Nov 2014


----------



## ShadderdGlass

*What's the date of expected completion? *


----------



## alheaine

this cluster is also gonna be as tall as the century city's..


----------



## anakngpasig

15 Jan 2015


----------



## Jose Mari

This should rise fast with its simple floor plan.


----------



## anakngpasig

15 Jan 2016 (hardly noticeable from Shaw Boulevard but that yellow t-crane belongs to this project


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


kaitaten said:


>


----------



## Jos998

so, how manny 200+m building in philliphines now?? looks really manny


----------



## anakngpasig

^^T/O / Comp: 29 ; U/C: 18


----------



## anakngpasig

4 Apr 2016


----------



## anakngpasig

6 Apr 2016


----------



## anakngpasig

*5 Sept 2016*


----------



## anakngpasig

update


Jose Mari said:


> _10|02|2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cody Organo II*


----------



## anakngpasig

8 October 2016








own photo


----------



## anakngpasig

16 October 2016 


ajosh821 said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

*19 October 2016*

















_own photos_


----------



## anakngpasig

*28 November 2016*

The Imperium at Capitol Commons by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

*6 December 2016*








_own photo_


----------



## anakngpasig

9 December 2016

















own photos


----------



## anakngpasig

13 December 








own photo


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|07|2017_










*fajardorani*


----------



## anakngpasig

27 Jan 2017


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|27|2017_










*Mckoy De Leon*


----------



## anakngpasig

30 Jan 2017


----------



## anakngpasig

*6 February 2017*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|06|2017_










*Ralphie Necio*



_02|04-05|2017_



















*imtheweirdone04*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Royce Carlos*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|14|2017_










*Royce Carlos*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|23|2017_










*Vern Ong*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|28|2017_










*Mehrdad Khaledi*


----------



## anakngpasig

13 March 2017


krosfingaz said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|12|2017_










*Nick Simplicio*


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


Nardz09 said:


> *as of March 17, 2017*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|17|2017_










*Cecille Dijamco-Camarillo*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|23|2017_










*ginomayagma143*


----------



## anakngpasig

29 March 2017


----------



## anakngpasig

30 March 2017


----------



## Jose Mari

^^ Seems it's gonna be proportionately slimmer than Trump.


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|03|2017_










*Praise Labasan*










*Jafet Rey Vargas*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|06|2017_










*elle_enchanted*


----------



## ajosh821

Few hours ago


----------



## anakngpasig

18 April 2017


kaitaten said:


> Taken today


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|03|2017_










*tagapasigkami*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|13|2017_










*Elice Lautner*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|05|2017_










*Mark Jayson de Jesus*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|14|2017_










*Tezah Zulueta*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|19|2017_










*Ace Bonita*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|28|2017_










*Sarah Jane Merquita*


----------



## Jose Mari

_09|06|2017_










*lorezapdaniel*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|09|2017_










*Kevin Aquino*


----------



## anakngpasig

15 July 2017


Shazzam said:


> *July 15, 2017*
> IMG_0599


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|25|2017_










*Michael Co*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|27|2017


(click on the image)_


*igomi*


----------



## ajosh821

Taken Today


----------



## luis4083

ajosh821 said:


> Taken Today


so it's obvious na mas mataas ang ceiling niya compare to Royalton


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|05|2017_










*graveyardzombie*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|18|2017_










*Mervin Villanueva*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|23|2017_










*Mike De Guzman*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|24|2017_










*Ronnel Santos*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|29|2017_










*Karen Racho*


----------



## Jose Mari

_09|03|2017_










*Romeo Fabr*o


----------



## Jose Mari

_09|24|2017_










*Johan Sy*


----------



## Jose Mari

_09|30|2017_










*jenangelabee*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|03|2017_










*primepropertiesph888*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|15|2017_










*just_torpee*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|21|2017_



















*ortigas_and.company*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|23|2017_










*Mark Gutierrez*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|27|2017_










*igomi*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|05|2017_










*Carlos Suarez Pulumbarit*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|10|2017_










*igomi*


----------



## igmx

Jose Mari said:


> _12|10|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *igomi*


Ang bilis, kagabi lang ito ah! Thanks for sharing my photo. :lol:


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|22|2017_










*jemorej29*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|16|2018_










*Claire Jieun Kim*


----------



## anakngpasig

Update


krosfingaz said:


>


----------



## [email protected]

The Imperium (at the right) as of March 5, 2018. Taken from Millenia Tower.


----------



## anakngpasig

13 March 2018


----------



## anakngpasig

13 April 2018


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|19|2018_










*Ginger Sophie*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|24|2018_










*Pauline*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



azumiii said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig

*2 June 2018*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|18|2018_










*Denmark Hofilena*


----------



## anakngpasig

29 June 2018


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|17|2018_










*Frabcus Benedict Cruz Buan*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|01|2018_










*Yanne Fabrig*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|08|2018_










*Ian A*


----------



## anakngpasig

13 September 2018


----------



## Jose Mari

_09|17|2018_










*justgoshootph*


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|13|2018_










*Kim Evardone*


----------



## anakngpasig

*1 November 2018*


----------



## anakngpasig




----------



## Jose Mari

Looks taller than Royalton now.


_11|11|2018_










*JD James*


----------



## anakngpasig

*14 November 2018*


----------



## igmx




----------



## Jose Mari

_12|20|2018_










*Jeryl Salas*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|27|2018_



















*Gerard Ryan T. Mercadal*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|02|2019_










*Nicolet Ann*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|08|2019_










*Wylz St. Pierre*



_02|12|2019_










*ortigascompanyprojects*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|28|2019_



















*hyun_soxjjangmugu*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|06|2019_










*iambernarddecloedt*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|05|2019_










*Nick Dart*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|17|2019_










*Pearl Jezhcka L. Garnace*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|09|2019_




















*mz0577*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|11|2019_










*Ruby Ann Francisco*


----------



## [email protected]

heartless09 said:


> ..


----------



## ajosh821

*07/29/2022















*


----------



## [email protected]

MikeBLTZ said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected]

The Imperium as of November 3, 2022,


----------



## [email protected]

erzo01 said:


> Taken last 11/05/2022


----------

